# Hopper restarting every 5 minutes



## bramsey71 (May 7, 2013)

Amazingly frustrated. I have been fighting this for about a month now. I got the Hopper installed and it works great for awhile and then starts rebooting itself every 5 minutes. The restart is literally like clockwork.

Here is a synopsis:

Replaced Hopper unit 4 times now.
Multiple service guys have come out.
Ran all new coax throughout the entire house.
Changed out the satellite dish
Moved the Hopper to the bedroom so it is on an electrical circuit that has a very low load.
Used both a hard wired connection into the internet router and a wifi connection.
Monitored temps on Hopper and remains in norms.
After the last service call where we relocated to a different electrical circuit, it ran fine for 2 weeks. Last night I was setting a show to record, it froze up, reset itself and is now back in the cycle of rebooting. I would really like to keep the Hopper as I travel all the time and the Sling feature is great but I am seriously considering going back to my old DVR that never had this problem. We have tried everything the DISH guy knows to do so we are at our wits end.

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Bramsey.

Have you had the technician check the grounding wire at all? If not, the problem may definitely be related to that. There could also be an issue with some of the electrical wiring in the house if multiple outlets are giving the same problem. The second option would require an actual electrician to go out to the house though.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I am on my 3rd hopper with sling.. I am having the same issues as well. The hopper without sling ran fine for the last year and then i upgraded to hopper with sling and thats where my troubles began.. so knock on wood my 3rd hopper with sling so far is working. Good Luck with finding the issue.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Conway since you have had the new Hopper w/Sling added, have you seen the same issues occur? Is the receiver plugged directly into the wall? 

Thanks


----------



## bramsey71 (May 7, 2013)

I have had an electrician check the wiring. I live in the country so I have an expensive generator. I even fired up the generator and only plugged the Hopper into it. The generator will and has run my Fridge, TV, Satellite, wifi router, internet modem, microwave and a few lamps all at the same time so I know it So there is no way I can see it being related to power. 

The odd thing is that it worked fine for almost 2 weeks and then started it again. The box that is installed now ran fine, started acting up, ran fine, started acting up.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

replace it !


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

Yeah my hopper with sling was doing the same thing.. my new hopper with sling ran for 3 weeks then started rebooting.. so I got a replacement. after a 2 weeks that hopper started rebooting and had a dish tech come out and they replaced it again and then disconnected the ground outside and so far all is well. knock on wood


----------



## bramsey71 (May 7, 2013)

Lets hope number 5 is a charm. My cousin is an electrician. If it fails again I am going to have him wire a completely dedicated circuit straight from the pole then I give.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

FYI, when recommending to check power... you might very well have ample power capability BUT have incorrect wiring in the walls. The forum has had more than one solution turn out to be an improper ground somewhere that most things were working fine, but the Dish equipment was more sensitive to it. It's definitely worth a check if you know an electrician you can rely on to give your house a check so that you can rule it out if it turns out to be ok.


----------



## bramsey71 (May 7, 2013)

Like I said earlier I have had it checked out by an electrician and I ran it off of a generator that is capable of running half my house with just the Hopper on it so not sure how it could be electrical.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Maybe you should give a battery backup with AVR (Automatic Voltage Regulation) a try. Back when I had a Dish 942 receiver, it would reboot multiple times per day. I tried the battery backup (with AVR) at someones suggestion and my reboot problems disappeared. I still use them on both my Hoppers (not sure if I still need it). Dish receivers can be very sensitive to voltage fluctuations.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

bramsey71 said:


> Like I said earlier I have had it checked out by an electrician and I ran it off of a generator that is capable of running half my house with just the Hopper on it so not sure how it could be electrical.


I've posted a bunch of times in various threads about a personal experience I had years ago with a two-way radio installation. I was sent on a service call, and when disconnecting the antenna to connect my test equipment I got a shock. At first I thought it was just a static shock thing and ignored it... but it happened again so I pulled out my meter and found 60 volts A/C on the antenna line that was no longer connected to anything but the antenna on the roof. So where was that 60 volts coming from?

I started checking things out... and ultimately tracked it down to a surge suppressor that they had just bought to plug their computer into. I unplugged the surge suppressor and POOF the voltage on the antenna line went away immediately.

There didn't appear to be anything wrong with the surge suppressor... so that left the likely culprit to be a ground-wire issue within the electrical wiring of the office building. For most things it was fine... but the way the surge suppressor works ended up "discovering" that improper grounding that resulted in a partial cross (no I'm not using technical terms here) so that whenever the suppressor was plugged into the wall (even if nothing was plugged into it) then the grounding of everything else common to that circuit (including the grounded antenna on the roof) was no longer grounded.

I told them to not use the suppressor in the meantime but to get someone over there and check out their wiring to see where/what the problem was ASAP.

All that is to say... you could have wiring that works fine... until it doesn't. I'm not meaning to imply your electrician cousin isn't qualified... but depending on how he tested your house it is something that could be missed OR could be something that has changed recently.


----------



## lonerwulf (Jul 10, 2012)

I've run into this problem on many occasions something is wrong with the grounding just eliminate the ground and you ll be fine


----------

